# 2 Briskets at once; a sandwich of sorts...



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2005)

Nope, I haven't tried it Bob!  But I gotta admit, I can't wait to see how it turns out!  Take some pic's for us!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 8, 2005)

It'll work, but reverse em at some point!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> If you put rub on them and then put them together i don't think that's going to be good thing. Shawn did that with a boneless butt. He put rub inside and out and the rub that was inside got grey and nasty. He said it was really grainy and terrible tasting. YMMV.  8-[



Bryan/Goat, 
        He didn't put rub on the sides that are touching.  He should be okay.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bryan S":v5oq8c2j]If you put rub on them and then put them together i don't think that's going to be good thing. Shawn did that with a boneless butt. He put rub inside and out and the rub that was inside got grey and nasty. He said it was really grainy and terrible tasting. YMMV.  8-[



Bryan/Goat, 
        He didn't put rub on the sides that are touching.  He should be okay.[/quote:v5oq8c2j]
This would indicate otherwise..



			
				Cruising said:
			
		

> I went to Sames and picked up two flats. One was 5lbs 1 just over 7lbs. Both had great fat and were about the same general size.
> 
> I decided to try something new. *I put some seasoning on the non-fat side of both.* Only trimmed the hard fat off.  *I put one on-top of the other with the fat sides out - the seasoned sides in (against each other). *
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> Actually the rubbed sides are against each other. Live and learn. Hopefully if I expose that for the 2nd half of the smoke, it will turn out ok.



Damn, I'm wrong again!!  Guess I'm dislexic!  Sorry Cruising.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 8, 2005)

Some people's children..... :dunno:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3dv33fjw][quote="Bryan S":3dv33fjw]If you put rub on them and then put them together i don't think that's going to be good thing. Shawn did that with a boneless butt. He put rub inside and out and the rub that was inside got grey and nasty. He said it was really grainy and terrible tasting. YMMV.  8-[



Bryan/Goat, 
        He didn't put rub on the sides that are touching.  He should be okay.[/quote:3dv33fjw]
*This would indicate otherwise..*


			
				Cruising said:
			
		

> I went to Sames and picked up two flats. One was 5lbs 1 just over 7lbs. Both had great fat and were about the same general size.
> 
> I decided to try something new. *I put some seasoning on the non-fat side of both.* Only trimmed the hard fat off.  *I put one on-top of the other with the fat sides out - the seasoned sides in (against each other). *
> 
> ...


[/quote:3dv33fjw] 

 Excuse me Dr. Anal!  JHC, I made a F&^$KING mistake!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

:lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry: :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2005)

Bob, how did the briskets turn out??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2005)

Bob, find that bottom grate for the WSM next time you need to cook two briskets. It will be much simpler and all you'll need to do it rotate them once throughout the cook.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> I'll find that grate this morning. Next time, I'll probably due 2 boston butts on top and a brisket on the bottom. Get some freezer packs for the winter
> 
> If these briskets turn out great, it would be cool to throw 5 5lb briskets in a rib rack for a party  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  8-[  8-[  8-[  :mornin:



You may be onto something! Rib rack as a last resort may turn into another way to stuff the WSM full of briskets!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2005)

Bob, glad to see they turned out great!


----------

